# I wanna buy Wharfedale 10.1 speakers



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

So as the title suggests I"m gonna buy the wharfedale(for some reason I feel I am spelling this wrong but I got spelling from stereophile) speakers.Now my current setup sounds good to be honest to me it sounds great,I have about 2500 total into it so I figure certainly it can sound lots better.I dont make enough money to go out and buy 5 or 10 thousand dollar speakers im gonna have to be sure when I do((at some point I want to buy revel f208 speakers for my left and right mains) but how do I know how much better my stereo can sound(again it sounds pretty fn good)so I figure Im gonna experiment first the wharfedale's then maybe some golden ear triton sevens then maybe some kef LS 50's then maybe some psb t2's and quite frankly I get bored faster than I earn money so I think I'm in trouble. So I think I would like some suggestions for steps along the way I currently have def tech sm 55's for fronts (man they sound good) def tech pro monitors 1000's for surround also so very good but not as much volume so I want better of course why else would I be here he he. So tell me if you could all the speakers you are familiar with and where along the line you think they are not every thing but kinda a couple steps from def tech to revel f208's' so I dont buy any clunkers.... so I'm gonna go order those wharfedale's now
CD
I guess I should point out I am listening thru apple 256k to pioneer SC-65 elite


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you experimented with placement of your speakers to where they sound their best? Is your room treated? If not I would experiment with room treatment to get your setup sounding it's best.


----------

